# S2 24004a (40gb)



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

This came as an extra when I purchased an unrelated Tivo. It works, as far as I can tell, but doesn't have a subscription. I ran Guided Setup and used a USB to ethernet adapter to verify that it could communicate with Tivo. The power supply does not appear to have capacitor disease. Includes just the Tivo and power cord. You can have it for $30, which covers shipping and a couple of bucks for gas to get to the post office.


----------



## aloha_bill (Jul 29, 2004)

cannot post, please PM.


----------

